# bordão (exemplos)



## GamblingCamel

> BORDÃO
> 
> ~ Pau grosso ou vara que serve de apoio
> ~ Palavra ou frase que alguma pessoa repete frequentemente, na fala ou escrita, por hábito vicioso
> ~ Bras. Rád. Telv. Palavra, expressão ou frase que um apresentador ou personagem repete frequentemente para efeito humorístico e/ou caricatural
> 
> ~ Mús. Em instrumento de cordas dedilhadas, corda que emite som grave



I'm interested in hearing about _bordões_ that are associated with comedians, actors, writers, politicians.

Would Macunaíma's "Ai, que preguiça!" be regarded as a _bordão_?



> Macunaíma, obra de 1928, do escritor brasileiro Mário de Andrade, é considerado um dos grandes romances Modernistas do Brasil. A personagem-título é um índio que representa o povo brasileiro, mostrando a atração pela cidade grande de São Paulo e pela máquina. A frase característica da personagem é "Ai, que preguiça!". Como no dialeto indígena o som "aique" significa "preguiça", Macunaíma seria duplamente preguiçoso.


----------



## Vanda

Yes, in this case, it can be seen as a bordão nationally transformed in an expression nowadays. But a literate Brazilian (and here I comprise the one who is literature literated - to make up or transform the expression) would relate the 'ai, que preguiça' to Macunaíma!


----------



## GamblingCamel

In English, we say "*signature phrase*."



> Examples, from pop culture (unfortunately, all are from long ago):
> 
> Captain Kirk on Star Trek: "Beam us up, Scottie."
> Agent 86 on Get Smart: "Would you believe ... ?"
> Walter Cronkite, CBS News: "And that's the way it is."
> Ed McMahon, Johnny Carson show: ""Hhhhheeerrrree's Johnny"
> Alfred E. Neuman, Mad Magazine: 'What, me worry?'



"As it happens, a good many signature phrases are false, in the sense that they were never uttered by the persons with whom they are linked. One of the most well-known examples is 'Elementary, my dear Watson'".


----------



## Johannes

_Bras. Rád. Telv. Palavra, expressão ou frase que um apresentador ou personagem repete frequentemente para efeito humorístico e/ou caricatural

_*Teresiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinha................................. (Chacrinha,  TV presentator in the 60 and 70-ties)*


----------



## Casquilho

Beijo do gordo! (Jô Soares, "the David Letterman from Brazil")
Que que há, velhinho? (Pernalonga/Bugs Bunny)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Haha. I think we need visuals for Chacrinha and Jô Soares.


----------



## Vanda

_Tô certo ou tô errado?!_


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> _Tô certo ou tô errado?!_



Sinhozinho Malta  tinha uma característica que ficou marcante e lembrada até os dias de hoje: quando estava nervoso, sacudia as pulseiras, num tique acompanhado por um efeito sonoro, com o som de uma cascavel, seguido do bordão "Tô certo ou tô errado?".



> A telenovela Roque Santeiro (1985-86) se passa na cidade fictícia de Asa Branca, em algum lugar do Nordeste brasileiro.
> 
> Há 17 anos, o coroinha Luiz Roque Duarte, conhecido como Roque Santeiro por sua habilidade em modelar santos, morreu ao defrontar os homens do bandido Navalhada, logo após seu misterioso casamento com a desconhecida Porcina. Santificado pelo povo, que lhe atribui milagres, tornou-se um mito e fez prosperar a cidade ao redor da sua história de heroísmo. Só que Roque não está morto e volta à cidade, ameaçando pôr um fim ao mito. Sua presença leva ao desespero o padre Hipólito, o prefeito Florindo Abelha e o comerciante Zé das Medalhas, principal explorador do santo.
> 
> Mas o maior prejudicado é Sinhozinho Malta (Lima Duarte), o todo-poderoso fazendeiro do lugar, que vê ameaçado o seu romance com a "viúva" Porcina, que nunca foi casada com Roque e sempre viveu à sombra de uma mentira articulada por Malta. Mentira institucionalizada para fortalecer o mito e tirar vantagens pessoais.


----------



## Casquilho

"Se eu tivesse virado à esquerda em Albuquerque..." (Bugs Bunny, again)
"Se o Pica-Pau tivesse comunicado à polícia, isso nunca teria acontecido" (from Walter Lantz's Woody Woodpecker "Bunco Busters" cartoon, recurring phrase among us Brazilians)
"Em todos estes anos nesta indústria vital, esta é a primeira vez que isso me acontece" (ditto, from another of Woody's cartoons)
"Para o alto e avante" (Superman)
"Cowabunga!" (Ninja Turtles)
"Hora de morfar!" (Power Rangers)
"Miiiiiiiiirna!" (Viúva Porcina calling for his maid Mirna, in _Roque Santeiro_)
"Que a força esteja com você" (Star Wars)
"Pelos poderes de Greyskull, eu tenho a fooooorça!" (He-Man)
"Pela união de seus poderes, eu sou o Capitão Planeta!" (Cap. Planet)
"Neeeeeext!" (from Seinfeld's "soup nazi", we Brazilian use to quote it in English)


----------



## Vanda

Né brinquedo, não!


----------



## Casquilho

"Fica, vai ter bolo" (Don't go, we'll have cake) - an internet meme
"Desculpe por isso, chefe..." (Maxwell Smart)
"Marche!" (Woody Woodpecker, Niagara Fools episode!)
"Puta falta de sacanagem" (another internet meme, most popular)


----------



## Casquilho

"Só não te dou outra por que..." (Seu Madruga/Don Ramon, El chavo del ocho)
"Foi sem querer querendo..." (ditto)
"Não tem biscoito!" (ditto)
"Só por causa do chapéu?!" (ditto)
"- Como está o café?
- Uma droooga!" (ditto)
"Deixando dentro da vaca" (ditto, about what's the best way to conservate cowsmilk, leaving it within the cow...)
"Gentalha, gentalha!" (ditto)
"- É você, Satanás? - Outro gato!" (ditto)
"Tá bom, mas não se irrite!" (ditto)
"Dizia eu que a aritmética..." (ditto)


The Mexican sitcom El Chavo del Ocho is a huge institution in Brazilian popular and TV culture, and its phrases are countlessly quoted everyday)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Né brinquedo, não!



O Melhor do Bar da Dona Jura (Solange Couto).




> O Clone 2001-02
> 
> A história começa no ano de 1981. Leônidas Ferraz é um empresário viúvo que tem uma vida resumida a seus negócios, não tendo muito tempo para a sua vida pessoal. Ele é pai de gêmeos idênticos: Diogo, um rapaz alegre e boa-praça, é o preferido dele para sucedê-lo em seus negócios, e Lucas, um rapaz romântico e galanteador, que aproveita a vida sem compromissos profissionais.
> 
> O cientista Albieri, grande amigo de Leônidas e padrinho dos gêmeos, também se abala muito com a morte de Diogo. Em certo dia, quando Lucas vai ao seu laboratório extrair uma pinta, Albieri decide, em segredo, guardar as células dele para cloná-lo e assim "trazer Diogo volta", seu afilhado que amava muito, realizando o maior sonho de sua vida: Ser o primeiro a realizar a clonagem de um ser humano. Ele guarda as células de Lucas, mas propositalmente elas são usadas para inseminar Deusa, uma mulher que sonha em ser mãe.
> 
> Segunda fase. Passam-se 20 anos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Casquilho said:


> "Fica, vai ter bolo" (Don't go, we'll have cake) - an internet meme
> "Puta falta de sacanagem" (another internet meme, most popular)


It's interesting that you referred to "internet memes". Are they called "bordões" in Portuguese?


----------



## Casquilho

Well, they're called "memes", indeed, but they work just as "bordões". For they're phrases which do enter in popular culture and are much quoted, although their longevity usually is shorter than that from TV shows, movies, comics, songs, books etc.


----------



## Macunaíma

"Isso é uma vergonha!" - jornalista Boris Casoy
"Assim não pode! Assim não dá!" - atribuído ao ex-presidente FHC (eu nunca ouvi ele dizer isso).
"Suspeitei desde o princípio!" / "Não contavam com a minha astúcia!" / "Sigam-me os bons!" - Chapolin colorado, personagem de esquetes humorísticos da TV mexicana muito popular no Brasil
"A cobra vai fumar!" / "Aqui tem café no bule!" - do apresentador de TV Ratinho
"Que horror, meu Deus! Que horror!" - da impagável Bia Falcão, personagem grã-fina da atriz Fernanda Montenegro na novela Belíssima. [Bia remix ]
"Nunca antes na história deste país (inserir disparate)." - ex-presidente Lula.

Ainda vou me lembrar de outros. Se a gente for incluir os que ficaram famosos por meio de personagens da TV, este thread vai ficar quilométrico - e divertido .


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> "Nunca antes na história deste país (inserir disparate)." - ex-presidente Lula.


LMAO. One doesn't have to be Brazilian to enjoy that one. Hyperbole is universal.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> "Que horror, meu Deus! Que horror!" - da impagável Bia Falcão, personagem grã-fina da atriz Fernanda Montenegro na novela Belíssima.



Também, “Eu sou rica!”, bordão que ficou famoso pela personagem Norma, em “Beleza Pura” (2008), interprato pela atriz Carolina Ferraz.
E outro bordão que virou sucesso é o “Pobreza pega!”, da vilã Bia Falcão, de “Belíssima” (2005). 

http://cafecomnoticias.blogspot.com/2010/10/eu-sou-rica-bordao-de-vila-vira-hit-na.html


----------



## GOODVIEW

Poupe-me dos detalhes sórdidos - de alguma novela
Cada mergulho é um flash - de alguma outra novela
E zé fini! - de um cômico
Quer pagar quanto? - de um comercial das Casas Bahia 
Tô pagando! (pronunciar _pagano_) - de uma atriz cômica
Querias! (I wish!) - de um cômico
E o salário ó! (mostrando com os dedos que é bem pequenininho) de Chico Anísio
Mas isso é uma bichona! - do cômico Paulo Silvino
Minha vingança sará malígrina - de Chico Anísio
Vampiro brasileiro! - idem
Garotas do meu Brasil varonil, um tostão da minha voz! - do cômico Zé Bonitinho
Larga d'eu! (com sotaque caipira) - de um cômico
Tira o tubo! - Jô Soares
Não quer que eu volte! - idem
Bota no camburão, Melo! - ibidem
Comigo é no popular! - do cômico Francisco Milani
Tolerância zero - idem

Peraí... deixa eu respirar um pouco...


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Poupe-me dos detalhes sórdidos - de alguma novela
> Cada mergulho é um flash - de alguma outra novela
> E zé fini! - de um cômico
> Quer pagar quanto? - de  um comercial das Casas Bahia
> Tô pagando! (pronunciar _pagano_) - de uma atriz cômica
> Querias! (I wish!) - de um cômico
> Larga d'eu! (com sotaque caipira) - de um cômico


_Sorry, GV, you get a failing grade. Next time, please follow the example of Macu. He supplied specific names and annotated with scholarly links._


----------



## Macunaíma

GOODVIEW said:


> Quer pagar quanto? - de um comercial das Casas Bahia Esse era INSUPORTÁVEL! A cara do sujeito.
> Tô pagando! (pronunciar _pagano_) - de uma atriz cômica Lady Kate (não a Middleton...)
> E o salário ó! (mostrando com os dedos que é bem pequenininho) de Chico Anísio O personagem era o resignado Professor Raimundo.
> Garotas do meu Brasil varonil, um tostão da minha voz! - do cômico Zé Bonitinho Eterno sedutor



"Choquei!" / "Tô rosa chiclete!" - personagem gay do ator Marco Pigossi
"Pela segurança NACIONALLLL de Tubiacanga!" - Major Emiliano Cerqueira Bentes, personagem do Lima Duarte na novela Fera Ferida.

E tem mais...


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> _Sorry, GV, you get a failing grade. Next time, please follow the example of Macu. He supplied specific names and annotated with scholarly links._



Ai que preguiça, não lembro o nome de ninguém... Isto é uma vergonha! (ver Macunaíma _today 09:05 pm_).

Ok, aí vai um: Paulo Silvino - digitar no tutubo: isso é uma bichona

E veja quem é o Zé bonitinho (não achei ele falando da voz [voij] dele). - digitar no tutubo: 2/8 A PRAÇA É NOSSA 25.02.2010


----------



## Audie

Deixa eu ajudar meu amigo preguiçoso:

_E Zé fini_! - personagem: Bertoldo Brecha (Mário Tupinambá), da Escolinha do Prof. Raimundo
_Pergunta idiota, tolerância zero_ - personagem: Seu Saraiva (Francisco Milani)
_Cada mergulho é um flash_ - personagem: Odete (Mara Manzan), novela O Clone
_Larga d'eu_! (com sotaque caipira) - Personagem: Joselino Barbacena (Antônio Carlos)
_Quando eu era criança pequena lá em Barbacena..._ - idem

Minha contribuição:

_Eu acho que eu vi um gatinho_. - Piu Piu (Tweety)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> _Eu acho que eu vi um gatinho_. - Piu Piu (Tweety)



_I Tawt I Taw a Puddy Tat_


----------



## GOODVIEW

E já fechando o barraco:

Pra cá com esse negócio, é bonito isso? - digitar no tutubo - Lilico A praça é nossa

Ai se ela me desse bola!... -  digitar no tutubo -  tutuca: ah se ela me desse bola

Eu só abro a boca quando eu tenho certeza - Ofélia


----------



## anaczz

Eu sou hétero!  Harollllldo (Chico Anísio)
Isso é felomenal! Giovanni Improta (Senhora do Destino)
Brasileiros e brasileiras!  (Bigodão)


----------



## Vanda

Jovem é outro papo!


----------



## Casquilho

Um bordão que só eu devo usar:
"Detesto jovem, detesto adolescente!" - da Christiane Torloni em alguma novela aí.


----------



## okporip

GamblingCamel said:


> I'm interested in hearing about _bordões_ that are associated with comedians, actors, writers, politicians.



Outra memorável frase macunaímica é algo como "*pouca saúde e muita saúva os males do Brasil são*". Já Quincas Borba, personagem de Machado de Assis, imortalizou o dito "*ao vencedor, as batatas*".

O comediante Ronald Golias difundiu a frase "*ô Cride, fala pra mãe...*", que, anos depois do maior sucesso televisivo dele, chegou a ser incluída numa letra de música do grupo Titãs, de rock brasileiro. Sucessor de Golias e líder do grupo "Os trapalhões", Renato Aragão tinha vários bordões. Um deles era uma maneira de dirigir-se ao telespectador: "*ô da poltrona*" ("ô, você aí, que está sentado na poltona a assistir-me"). 

O político Jânio Quadros, que chegou à presidência do Brasil (à qual renunciou), era conhecido por frases em exageradamente cuidadas. Pelo menos duas delas passaram ao folclore político nacional, muitas vezes transformadas em relação à formulação original. Justamente por isso, posso ser perdoado se estiver, também aqui, distorcendo as frases originais: "*Fi-lo porque o quis*" (resposta a uma indagação sobre a razão de ter feito determinada coisa); "*bebo porque é líquido; sólido fosse, comê-lo-ia*" (resposta, desta vez, a uma indagação sobre seu hábito de beber - álcool, bem entendido).

O bordão "*rouba, mas faz*" é muito presente na história política brasileira. Originalmente, parece associar-se a Adhemar de Barros, antigo político paulista. Em tempos mais recentes, "colou-se" à imagem de outro paulista: Paulo Maluf.

Um ex-ministro na época dos militares, Mário Henrique Simonsen, celebrizou a ideia de que "*se só tem no Brasil e não é jabuticaba, é besteira*". 

Na recente passagem de Lula pela presidência da República, surgiu um novo bordão: "*nunca antes na história deste país*".


----------



## Macunaíma

okporip said:


> O político Jânio Quadros, que chegou à presidência do Brasil (à qual renunciou), era conhecido por frases em exageradamente cuidadas. Pelo menos duas delas passaram ao folclore político nacional, muitas vezes transformadas em relação à formulação original. Justamente por isso, posso ser perdoado se estiver, também aqui, distorcendo as frases originais: "*Fi-lo porque o quis*" (resposta a uma indagação sobre a razão de ter feito determinada coisa)



A pergunta era por que ele renunciou à presidência, e a resposta _teria_ sido "*fi-lo porque qui-lo*". _Teria_ porque é apócrifa: como o próprio Jânio explicou a um jornalista: _"Então não sei eu que a conjunção explicativa atrai necessariamente o pronome oblíquo e que, do modo como injustamente se consagrou, a afirmação contém um intolerável cacófato? Não lembro da circunstância em que eu possa tê-la feito, mas, se a fizesse, seria '*fi-lo porque o quis*'"._ Mas, verdadeira ou não, e certa ou errada, a frase que ficou foi mesmo "*fi-lo porque qui-lo*".


----------



## GamblingCamel

This Jânio Quadros story seems interesting, and I'm too tired to follow along in Portuguese. Can someone briefly explain in English?


----------



## Macunaíma

GamblingCamel said:


> This Jânio Quadros story seems interesting, and I'm too tired to follow along in Portuguese. Can someone briefly explain in English?



Jânio Quadros was the President of Brazil for eight months in 1961 and is the only ever to have resigned from office. His resignation, whose reason remains a theme of controversy and was never fully explained, only eight months after having won a landslide victory, eventually led to the military rule (1964-1985), as the vice-President, João Goulart, was considered a left-wing radical connected with communist political factions (at the time, vice-Presidents were chosen in a separate election). Jânio was known for being an eccentric, and one of his most remarkable quirks was his radical observance of prescriptive grammar in his speeches. Legend goes that a journalist questioned him about his reason for having resigned, to which he would have replied "fi-lo porque qui-lo" (I did it because I wanted to). This grammatical construction is almost unimaginably pedantic to the point of being comical. As it turned out, the story is not true and Jânio himself, years later, denied to another jounalist having said that sentence and added that the second pronoun is misplaced and that had he said something like that, he would have said "fi-lo porque o quis".


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you, Mac.


----------



## Istriano

Mamãe: Ordem e progresso!
Filhinho: -Ai que preguiça!


_
(Fi-lo porque qui-lo ---> Fi-lo porque o quis)
(Brasil...ame-o ou deixe-o->Ame-o ou o deixe)_


----------



## Vanda

Istriano said:


> Mamãe: Ordem e progresso!
> Filhinho: -Ai que preguiça!


Esta fechou o comércio!!


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Mamãe: Ordem e progresso!
> Filhinho: -Ai que preguiça!
> 
> 
> 
> _(Brasil...ame-o ou deixe-o->Ame-o ou o deixe)_


Naquele tempo, completavam:
O último a sair apaga a luz do aeroporto...


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Naquele tempo completavam:
> O último a sair apaga a luz do aeroporto...



I'm learning 1960's Brazil history by way of bordôes and memes. Who needs school and textbooks?

From the site, muco.com.br ~~ Museu da corrupção


> á dei entrada com o pedido de asilo político junto à Embaixada da Suécia.
> - "o último a sair apaga a luz do aeroporto".
> 
> (Ivan Lessa, página central do Pasquim, 1972, sobre o slogan da ditadura militar "Brasil, ame-o ou deixe-o").


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> I'm learning 1960's Brazil history by way of bordôes and memes. Who needs school and textbooks?


 
This is cool, isn't it? That is why I like to know proverbs and sayings. They reveal a lot about the history and culture of a country.


----------



## Vanda

Nunca antes na história deste país.......(abobrinha, abobrinha, abobrinha).


----------



## Macunaíma

anaczz said:


> Naquele tempo, completavam:
> O último a sair apaga a luz do aeroporto...





GamblingCamel said:


> I'm learning 1960's Brazil history by way of bordôes and memes. Who needs school and textbooks?
> 
> From the site, muco.com.br ~~ Museu da corrupção



Essa é frase na verdade é do Millôr, saiu n'O Pasquim. Ele passou uns dias no xilindró por essa (e por outras). O Ivan Lessa é erroneamente citado com o autor dessa frase.


----------



## anaczz

Eu tinha uma vaga ideia de que tinha sido publicada n'O Pasquim, mas tanta gente repetia (a boca pequena, porque não se podia falar essas coisas impunemente naqueles tempos) que eu não tinha certeza se o autor era alguém d'O Pasquim ou se estavam apenas publicando a _vox populi._


----------



## Dymn

Olá pessoal,

Hoje descobri a palavra "bordão" mas com outro sentido, o que em inglês seria um "filler word", uma expressão sem significado real que se costuma dizer sem estar consciente disto, por exemplo "_tipo_". Segundo o Priberam:


			
				Priberam said:
			
		

> 3. [Linguística]  Palavra ou locução esvaziada de sentido e sem função morfossintáctica, que se repete no discurso, geralmente de forma inconsciente ou automática (ex.: _os bordões_ portanto _e_ é assim _são característicos do registo coloquial_).



Vejo que aqui os exemplos são de "catchphrases", expressões repetidas por efeito humorístico. Ambos os significados são possíveis? Há diferenças entre o emprego em Portugal e no Brasil?

Obrigado


----------



## patriota

@Dymn o único significado popular de _bordão _no Brasil é o midiático.

Palavras como _tipo_ são geralmente descritas como _gírias _ou _vícios de linguagem_ por leigos. Cientistas da língua preferem termos como _marcadores discursivos_.


----------



## Ari RT

Discordo do priberam (que ousadia!).
Admito que palavras como "tipo", "né", "então" sejam usadas como apoio, pausas para ganhar tempo para pensar, e que bordão = apoio, stricto sensu. Mas, se todas as palavras de apoio forem tachadas de "muleta" - sim, é por essa acepção que bordão se iguala a apoio - então o registro oral-formulaico de Homero também estará eivado de bordões e portanto de vícios de linguagem. Zeus, o amontoador de nuvens, Atena, a dos olhos glaucos. Rododactilos Eos (a Aurora, cujos dedos são rosados) é das figuras mais plásticas com que jamais topei. A função dos epítetos e demais fórmulas no registro homérico é exatamente dar tempo ao vate de planejar o fluxo da narrativa. E são repetidos e repetidos e repetidos sem pejo. Cante, oh Musa... muleta das mais clássicas? Não consigo concordar.
- Como entendo eu em PT-BR, "tipo", "né", "então", "aí", são "filler words". Filler words são habitualmente usadas como muleta para ganhar tempo ao pensamento ou em substituição de palavras que não vêm à mente a tempo de fala corrente. Tipo assim, quando eu não encontro uma expressão em PT para filler word, aí, então, deixo "coisado" em Inglês mesmo, né? O abuso dessas palavras é um vício de linguagem. Tal vício, e outros vícios também, podem ser considerados marcadores, quer de registro, quer do falar de toda uma geração, quer da pobreza de vocabulário do emissor (ops!).
- Como entendo em PT-BR, "bordão" é frase feita repetida por um personagem, real ou ficcional, com conteúdo caricatural. Constrói-se o personagem em torno de uma fala impactante e é nesse sentido que a frase serve de "apoio", fulcro, centro, referência. "Brasileiro é tão bonzinho" define o personagem inocente e enganado. "Xuxu, apaga... a... luuuuuz?" descreve em 4 palavras (uma delas artigo!) mais que vários minutos de tempo de televisão.
Os dois fenômenos têm em comum a repetição. Já os "apoios" são diferentes. O apoio da filler word (ainda não achei em PT) é ganhar tempo para que o claudicante raciocine ou preencher o espaço da palavra não encontrada. É um sucedâneo do significante, empobrece a mensagem. O apoio do bordão é o exato oposto, o bordão é em si um novo significante, que caracteriza suficiente e eficazmente um personagem ou situação. 
Alguém me ajuda a enquadrar em uma das duas categorias o "taokey?".


----------

